# 1990 gt performer score



## Billythekid (Apr 20, 2022)

So this bike was posted on marketplace for four minutes when I messaged her I’ll take it she said OK awesome I asked for the address she said she can’t meet me until the morning I said that’s fine and we agreed to meet the next morning a few minutes later I get a message hey I’m getting a lot of messages about this bike and someone has offered 500 I told her there is no way I can pay anywhere near 500 for it on marketplace it tells you what groups you have in common and we both had plant groups in common I asked her if I could maybe trade her some plants and the hundred dollars cash she responded now you’re talking my language so I sent her a picture of every plant I own she circled a few in the pictures and said I was interested in these I told her I’ll give you $100 and those plants she said OK it’s all yours wow I got lucky I’m getting the bike for my nine-year-old so we can fix it up together I believe it’s a 1990 if anyone knows about these feel free to let me know

I tried to take the seat post out to strip the spray paint off of it but it’s stuck in there pretty good I soaked it with oil I’ll give it a day or so and hope for the best


----------



## sworley (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice find! Should be a great project for you and your son!


----------



## PennyPrince (Apr 24, 2022)

Nice score


----------

